# Torrie and Sable in Playboy



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

I think that's what I saw in the last issue (February)!


----------



## gr81 (Jan 26, 2004)

weren't they both already in there once dave?


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

Actually, I think it's Stacey Kiebler and Miss Jackie!

Yes, they were but according to Playboy, a return.  But according to RAW I am wrong.


----------



## gr81 (Jan 26, 2004)

hey dude, I know you will appreciate this. I came across this tape the other day that was this old old school recording of Raw where Rock was fighting undertaker, back when he was still hella scary and gothic and Rock was just beginning to ge a good guy. It was so awesome, he was busting out with all teh old sayings like smackdown hotel and all that. man I loved wrestlin back then. I used to record all the old PPVs so I just have all these old tapes to remenisce with. ha ha. those were the good days right.


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

I am hoping some day that they just have all the Rock's interviews and segments of him talking!  ALL OF THEM!!!!

He has been AWOL in SFLA.  H e must be comfortable out in Hlooywood!  I wonder if Nikegurl see's him at Gold's Venice alot?


----------



## gr81 (Jan 26, 2004)

I would love to see a compilation like that for sure. h a


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 27, 2004)

I actually liked the Rock's very last bad guy persona ...


----------



## gr81 (Jan 27, 2004)

I thought they made him soft and foolish. I loved him as a bad guy when he was in the corporation, waaayyy back in the day, against austin. Kind of right after he was Rocky Maivia. He was a heel but still funny and bad ass.


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> I thought they made him soft and foolish. I loved him as a bad guy when he was in the corporation, waaayyy back in the day, against austin. Kind of right after he was Rocky Maivia. He was a heel but still funny and bad ass.




Yeah, they kinda made him run away from stuff as when he was  a bad guy earlier, he stood up and fought/cheated and defeated most opponents!


----------



## gr81 (Jan 29, 2004)

they made a joke out of the great one for gods sake, WTF!!!??


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

Then, he runs away from Goldberg!    Yeah,  Goooollllldddddbbberrrrrggg   goooolllllllldddbbberrrrrrgg!


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2004)

I WAS CORRECT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2004)

New thread!!!!


http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27219


----------

